# Kindle Fire vs Nook Color - which should I buy?



## axeman61

I'm just now thinking of getting an E-Reader, and was wondering from people who had either one which is good. These 2 are the ones I'm deciding on, but any other suggestions are welcome.

The thing I plan to do with an E-Reader is read. That's it. I have tons of PDFs I never got around to reading, and don't like the concept of sitting at my computer reading them. The Nook and Kindle have all these other features, but my main thing is reading. I want the one that has the better features for reading. Can anyone help me out here. Google will give me all these specs, but I'd have to dig hard for features I'd come to enjoy over time, and I'm only really _considering_ buying the e-reader.


----------



## ETech7

Get basic Kindle (with ink-like display) and a case with light.


----------



## DoubleHelix

PDFs aren't going to look good on a classic Kindle or e-ink ereader. A full-blown tablet like the Kindle Fire would be a better choice. But depending on how they're formatted, they still may not look very good on the small screen.


----------



## ETech7

Depends on PDFs, text with a little graphics will look just fine. Kindle with e-ink display is the closest to real book-reading experience. Full-blown tablets are trying to be kinda all-in-one (games, music, videos, reading, other aps...) devices, but you can easily end up with a gadget most features of which you don't use.


----------

